# Now That's BULL (Sharks!!!) 7.15.2012



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

After the Wahoos game, the boys convinced the wives to give a shot at the honey hole before heading home for the night. If anyone every told you the "Running of the Bulls" was in Spain, they lied. Bull Sharks and Bull Reds were flowing. In a jam packed 90 minutes, the team landed three BIG bull sharks and a bull red.

Using fresh whole mullet, shark one was a 6' 1" and 180 lb+ bull shark. 

While reeling in shark two, a 68" 150 lb+ bull, Nick landed a nice 41" bull red. I have to mention that his oldest daughter caught the sand flea, which caught the red, so technically it was her fish!

The last shark was a 6' and 180 lb+ bull shark. We named her Big Bertha.

Greg and I have spent 6 months researching, getting gear, trying new techniques, talking with fishermen on and off the forum, and spent hundreds of hours on the water, not necessarily catching sharks, before we got the crowd pleaser show tonight. It's very rewarding when the devotion to surf fishing/sharking pays off! 

All sharks were safely revived and released to haunt the dreams of tourists another day. 

Tight lines, everyone.


----------



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! Nice Fish!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice! Way to go!


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

Awsome catch!! What beach was that on?

Headed down in 2 weeks any pointers?


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Very Nice!! great pic's WTG!!


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Great Job on The Bulls!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

TNKILLERS said:


> Awsome catch!! What beach was that on?
> 
> Headed down in 2 weeks any pointers?


Thanks! Don't mess around with the correct gear, come prepared and with a team. Fresh bait is key, don't settle for anything frozen unless it's a last resort. Anything bloody on your line in the ICW will catch something, whether a big red or shark.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice catch! I need to give mullet a try the bonita slabs I have been using just aren't cutting it. I butterflied a whole football bobo the other night and he sat for 4 hours without a nibble!


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

great sharks


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Awesome job! Are you gonna clue us in on the spot? JB, PB,?


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

I fished the West side of NAS near the pass. Had a run two days ago that pulled line out all the way to my reserve backing, then it tangled around a buoy. The hook popped and I recovered the rig with a kayak. I will be sharking elsewhere from now on, I don't want to risk losing another shark on a restricted access buoy or channel marker.


----------

